

52 Domain Names That Could Be Startups - nickfrost
http://nickfrost.org/post/61240163609/im-addicted-to-domain-names-are-you

======
hardwaresofton
Buying domain names and reselling them when someone actually wants to build
something is really scummy, I think.

They're not bean bag babies, you don't collect domain names.

You get a domain name, and you use it as the front-door to a house you've
built and want people to see, not an empty plot of land that you're hoping
someone will come and pay you off because they want to build something.

[EDIT] - Removed "Am I the only one that thinks", because I don't care if I'm
the only one that thinks it in this case. I shouldn't be the minority opinion.

~~~
nickfrost
I bought all of them with the intention to build something. Obviously I've
gotten a bit carried away, so am now downsizing. In my opinion, there's
completely nothing wrong with selling a domain name. The reality is that if I
don't own it, someone else will. Luckily for the buyer, I'm a nice guy and am
not going to severely mark up the price as "professional domainers" would.

So, if you're interested in any of the doors I'm selling, let me know.

~~~
hardwaresofton
I'd really love for someone else to chime in to get some more balanced
feedback (I'm really not railing against you personally, I just don't think I
should be condoning this practice in any way) -- but the amount of domains you
own is super huge... If you're working on that many ongoing projects actively,
you are super human.

Also, gaming the system LESS than the worst offenders doesn't make you a "nice
guy". It just makes you a less-mean mean guy.

Based on your stated opinion, there is absolutely no problem with anyone with
the resources to grab up any domain they think they might use, sometime in the
future. This is not a good (nor efficient) way to use limited resources. It is
not absolutely the case that someone else will use it, that is an un-
certifiable (at best) or false (at worst) assumption.

It seems like I could do a simple s/domain name/patent/g and get the opinion
of every patent troll ever

